# Toggle off LTE



## Sonicmax2k2 (Jun 19, 2011)

Is it true that AT&T keeps you from turning off the LTE radio on the One X? I want to buy one for a friend but we don't have LTE (like most of the country) and I'm mindful of the battery life. Is there any non-root method for turning off LTE? (I ask since it's not my phone and the owner isn't tech-savvy) Thanks!


----------



## xaalfx (Oct 18, 2011)

There's an app for that
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.brownent.switchit

But if there no 4g LTE in ur area then I believe the phone will stick to cdma


----------



## Sonicmax2k2 (Jun 19, 2011)

xaalfx said:


> There's an app for that
> https://play.google....ownent.switchit
> 
> But if there no 4g LTE in ur area then I believe the phone will stick to cdma


I figure if the 4G radio is on looking for a non-existent signal, that can't be good for battery life. Can anyone confirm that this app works?


----------



## admorris (Dec 19, 2011)

That app does not work with the att version. The only option right now is to root and run either the Asian or Rogers rom for this phone. Both of those roms include the option to turn on/off lte


----------



## Sonicmax2k2 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for the info! I hope someone finds an easier option soon, the phone isn't for me so I can't be doing anything crazy with it unfortunately >.<


----------



## MightyZeus (Mar 27, 2012)

xaalfx said:


> There's an app for that
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.brownent.switchit
> 
> But if there no 4g LTE in ur area then I believe the phone will stick to cdma


There will be no "stick to CDMA". It's not even possible. The AT&T One X is a GSM device. Not CDMA.


----------

